# AMR - Alameda $



## medic_chick87 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey everybody

Does anyone here work for AMR Alameda?

Im starting in the next acadamy, but nowhere has it said what my base pay is going to be. Just curious. Hope somebody can help me out.

Thanks!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to sound rude but usually that is something you ask before going to work.  Just give the company a call and get the details rather than relying on people you don't know here on line.  I will tell you it will be very small checks, so hope you are wealthy or you will have to work multiple jobs.  

Hope you the best.


----------



## Getnjgywitit (Sep 9, 2009)

I work there.  You will make something around $20.?? during the academy and then I think it moves to something like $23.?? when you start your five call.  This is for flex pay.  Strike pay is I think $6 or $7 more.  Not really sure.  The pay scale is very confusing, but it pays pretty good compared to other counties.  Welcome to ALCO.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'm excited about starting for ALCO. And I look forward meeting you. (Look for the short blond; that'll be me!)


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2009)

medic_chick87 said:


> Thanks! I'm excited about starting for ALCO. And I look forward meeting you. (Look for the short blond; that'll be me!)



It's California everyones blonde, well at least on top.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, I'm from the east side of san jo, so being blond is rare. =p
K, look for the 5'3 Natural dusty blond whose... Extra curvy as I like to say.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmmm, they seriously didn't give you a number when they gave you your job offer????


----------

